# قصة بولس الرسول جواب للبيسالوا عنها



## sant felopateer (7 مارس 2007)

**نشاته:
ولد فى مدينة طرسوس بجنوب قبرص من اب و ام يهوديين و كانوا بيكرهوا المسيحيين و جعلاه يذهب لمعلم يهودى متعصب لتعليمه الاصول اليهودية و تعصب للمسيحيين .........

*بداية الاضهطاد:
عندما سمعوا رؤساء الكهنة انه متعصب و مربى لدى معلم متعصب و رجم اسطافنوس جعلوه يذهب لدمشق و يقتل المسيحيين و طبعا فى وسط الطريق ظهر له الرب يسوع و قال : " شاول يا شاول لماذا ضطتهدنى؟ لماذا يا شاول ترفس منافس؟" و فى ذلك اللحظة عمى شاول ( بولس) و علم قوة يسوع الاله و ذهب لانطاكية ( شمال تركيا) ليتعمد على يد حنانيا بعد ان تم خلوته 3 سنين للرب يسوع و من هنا بدا تبشيره للمسيحيية مع برنابا ........

*تحوله للمسيحيية:
عام 47 م ذهب الى انطاكية مع القديس برنابا ليبشروا فى انطاكية ثم ذهبوا قبرص عن طريق البحر و اخذ يصوم و يصلى لله و يستعين بالروح القدس فى اتجاهته 

*رحتله التبشيرية طبعا مش كل التبشيرات ، اهم التبشيرات)
1) ذهب الى جزيرة بافوس حيث وجد ساحر مع الوالى سيرجيوس اسمه بار يشوع فاضهطد باريشوع بولس و كان يريد ان يثبت للملك انه اقوى من بولس لانه عنده قوة شياطنية لكن بولس صلى لله حتى جعل برايشوع يعمى و جعل الوالى يبقى مسيحييا
2) اتجهوا الى بيسيدية بانطاكية حيث اخذوا يتلمذوا الامم فى المجامع اليهودية كل سبت ....... :yaka: 
3) اتجهوا الى لسترة حيث شفوا المقعد من بطن امه و دعوهم الناس الهين هرمز و زفس لكن بولس و برنابا مزقوا ثيابهم ثابتين ان قوة الله هو المسيح له المجد ليس هم
4) اراد اليهود ان يرجموهم  لانهم كادوا ان يدمروهم لكنهم هربوا ..........

* بصراحة راحة:
انا كل ده اللى اعرفه و انا بصراحة مش متذكر اوى يعنى لكن كل ده هو اللى اعرف اقوله و لو فى حاجه غلط يا ريت حد يصلحلى و سلام لكم و بنعمة المسيح معانا امين*


----------



## kimo14th (7 مارس 2007)

*بولس ... هذا الرسول العظيم المفترى عليه ....  *

*احد اعظم الرسل ..... *​


----------



## sant felopateer (8 مارس 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> *بولس ... هذا الرسول العظيم المفترى عليه ....  *
> 
> *احد اعظم الرسل ..... *​



شكرا على المعلومة و فعلا بولس احد الرسل الكرماء و المحترمين بدليل انه كتب 14 رسالة و حضر نياحة العذراء مريم و بجد انا معجب بيه لانه شخص مثالى و بركاته تكون معنا امين


----------



## Twin (8 مارس 2007)

*هي دية المعلومة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااي أخي فيلوباتير

**
*


sant felopateer قال:


> شكرا على المعلومة و فعلا بولس احد الرسل الكرماء و المحترمين بدليل انه كتب 14 رسالة و حضر نياحة العذراء مريم و بجد انا معجب بيه لانه شخص مثالى و بركاته تكون معنا امين



*أخي 
**أنا شكوكي في تذايد بأنك لست بمسيحي*
*يعني في كل الموضوع مأثرتش فيك غير مشاركة الأخ كيموو*​*
**وبعدين*
*تشكر في الرسول بولس كأنه نكرة وتأكد أنت عكس ذالك*

*وعلي فكرة هو محضرش نياحة السيدة العذراء*

*وفي الأخر هقول ............*

*أتمني أن أكون أنا مخطأ في *
*شكوكي وأستنتاجاتي

**وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​*
*


----------



## sant felopateer (8 مارس 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااااااي أخي فيلوباتير
> 
> **
> ...



تمير انت فعلا زعلتنى ، انا مسيحى بامانة بوص يا اخى:
1) صدقنى انا بعتبر بولس ده شخص مثالى لانه بشر كثيرا و لو كنت مسلم لكنت اسبته و لا اخاف ان اسبه
2) راجع كتاب الدين المسيحى عام 2003/2004 ستجد قصة بولس
3) اقرا كتاب يوحنا الاهوتى الذى كتب فيه انه بولس عاد لاورشليم 4 مرات و ظل يوحنا هناك هو بطرس و التلاميذ حتى نياحة العذراء

و اذا يا اخى اردت انت تكلمنى فاعملى ادد على المسنجر


----------



## sant felopateer (8 مارس 2007)

امير انت فعلا زعلتنى ، انا مسيحى بامانة بوص يا اخى:
1) صدقنى انا بعتبر بولس ده شخص مثالى لانه بشر كثيرا و لو كنت مسلم لكنت اسبته و لا اخاف ان اسبه
2) راجع كتاب الدين المسيحى عام 2003/2004 ستجد قصة بولس
3) اقرا كتاب يوحنا الاهوتى الذى كتب فيه انه بولس عاد لاورشليم 4 مرات و ظل يوحنا هناك هو بطرس و التلاميذ حتى نياحة العذراء
4) انا صدقنى عيطت اما قلتلى انى مسلم و كمان انت هتعرف منين انى اتاثرت او لا و مفيش واحد مسلم يكتب القصة ديه على شكل اعتقاد

و اذا يا اخى اردت انت تكلمنى فاعملى ادد على المسنجر


----------



## Twin (8 مارس 2007)

*أنا في غاية الأسف*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااي أخي فيلوباتير

**أخي 
*
*انا في غاية الأسف*
*أنا حدث عندي لبس في شخص كاتب الموضوع كنت معتقد أنه ستيفن **ولست أنت فلذالك حدثت المشكلة ** فلتسامحني*

*أنا أسف*
*بس ليا سؤال ممكن تقولي سنك في رسالة خاصة وياريت إيملك*
*وفي أقرب وقت سأتحدث معك*​*
**وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*
*
*


----------



## sant felopateer (8 مارس 2007)

انا بصراحة مش شايف رسالة خاصة علشان ابعتلك ****************


----------



## sant felopateer (8 مارس 2007)

امير ممكن تقولى ازاى يكون عندى رسائل خاصة؟


----------



## sant felopateer (8 مارس 2007)

انا كتبت ايميلى اهو ان شاء الله تقراه يا امير و مستنيك


----------

